# Fun gig last night!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Played the Derby in Strathroy last night.

More fun than usual this time.

By about 11:30 the place was packed with co-workers of mine just getting off shift. A few of them had been off earlier in the day and were already quite primed and rowdy when they got there. 

Part way through the 2nd set, a friend from work came stumbling near the stage and I knew he was up to something. He threw a pair of underware at me! They wound up swinging from the neck of my bass. Nice ones too - size XXXL grannie panties with "I Love You James" in black marker on them. Everyone from work loved the band. I noticed a few camera flashes going off as well - I guess a number of them want to prove their boss can have some fun and cut loose a bit.


As I was setting up a little earlier in the night, a fine gentleman came up to me and introduced himself as Mark, aka "Lowtones". That was pretty cool to meet a fellow forumite and talk shop over a couple beers. :food-smiley-004: He stayed for most of the first set and said our mix sounded pretty good which is always one of my concerns. 

I guess you didn't like it well enough to stay until 3:00am and help me tear down though eh Mark? :tongue:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

[ 

I guess you didn't like it well enough to stay until 3:00am and help me tear down though eh Mark? :tongue:[/QUOTE]

I don't even like Colin James that much. LOL If I had known you were playing beforehand I could have taken a nap and stayed later. I'm getting old you know and couple that with my 05:00 get up time blah, blah, blah...

You guys sounded great while I was there. We have a little more common ground (song wise) than I had expected. I wish my tired old body, well wasn't so tired & old. Good job James. Next time give us a little notice and I'll drag Dave along. I tried to get hold of him last night but he was probably already in bed as it was after eight on a Friday evening.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> [
> 
> Next time give us a little notice and I'll drag Dave along. I tried to get hold of him last night but he was probably already in bed as it was after eight on a Friday evening.


Actually I was at the Red Hot weekend thing with Orchestra London. Wasn't bad but I'm sure I'd have preferred James.
(I was still in bed by 11:00) :food-smiley-004:

I wish more bars would start running the Saturday matinee thing, gotta be good for them if the Richmond is any indication.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Actually I was at the Red Hot weekend thing with Orchestra London. Wasn't bad but I'm sure I'd have preferred James.
> (I was still in bed by 11:00) :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I wish more bars would start running the Saturday matinee thing, gotta be good for them if the Richmond is any indication.


I agree. I think that we could try to start a movement. 

It was funny, I was standing in line for the ATM machine at the bank last evening. Some Moron was obviously trying to balance the National deficit on the one operating machine. The guy in front of me was talking to the guy two people behind me. He mentioned that he was heading to the Derby later on that evening because James was playing. The guy behind said " Ah, James the Bass Player". I interupted and asked what the name of the band was and was informed that it was Frozen Rotten. I knew that was the name of the band that James played in. I went back home and tried to give you a call. Cheryl was too busy making cookies for a Baby Shower she went to today so I headed out on my own for a little while. The only downside to the evening was that James showed me his new Bass and now I'm gassing for a 6 string.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> The only downside to the evening was that James showed me his new Bass and now I'm gassing for a 6 string.


I'll never understand that whole G.A.S. thing. :banana:

James, did you get your band problems sorted out? I think you were having drummer problems weren't you? (join the club btw).


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'll never understand that whole G.A.S. thing. :banana:
> 
> James, did you get your band problems sorted out? I think you were having drummer problems weren't you? (join the club btw).


It's sorted for now. Same drummer. He knows we were shopping around for a new drummer and I told him how nervous I get around gig time due to his bailing on us once, and the fact that his brother (guitarist) tells me when they've arguing about rehearsals and song choices etc... He assured me that this band is his priority. I would hope so - Mark met the moron who "plays bass" in our drummer's original project.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

MArk, Dave, remind me again close to the next Saturday afternoon at the Richmond - I'll try to drop in for a brew. Should I bring the 6er?


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

I realize this response is a little late coming but I'm glad your gig went well James. 

My band (TOMMYROT) and I personally can no longer stand playing at the Derby. The crowds there have been dwindling and there response is less than stellar. The only thing we enjoy is the free case of beer they give us in the back room and the good pay. I'm doubtful we'll be playing there anytime soon if ever again. (Mind you we're also trying to stay away from cover gigs and play originals only)


----------

